# Figured fir



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever turned this? Trying to figure out if it will make nice pen blanks or what I should do with it
Thanks
Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2014)

Not a turner- the curly douglas fir comes from very large old growth trees. It is not what I would call a finish wood- mostly used in construction/framing. No clue as to how it wood turn- my guess would be make sure tools are sharp. Cool piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 18, 2014)

The grain looks pretty tight so you might be ok. The problem with DF softness and hardness in the growth rings when sanding it can sometimes come out textured.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2014)

Thought about getting it stabilized. Thing gleams in the light. Thanks


----------



## Nate Bos (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't know if the figure is fine enough for pen blanks, on such a small piece I don't think you would notice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 19, 2014)

Nate Bos said:


> I don't know if the figure is fine enough for pen blanks, on such a small piece I don't think you would notice.


Well I hate to waste it then guess I'll put it back on the shelf. Thanks all


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like some redwood that I've got... Love the curl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2014)

That's the first thing that came to my mind when I saw t too - that it is redwood. But whether it is or not what does it matter what species it is. If it's pretty to your eye use it how you want. I think the stabilizing is a great idea. Soft woods stabilize the best.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's the first thing that came to my mind when I saw t too - that it is redwood. But whether it is or not what does it matter what species it is. If it's pretty to your eye use it how you want. I think the stabilizing is a great idea. Soft woods stabilize the best.


It is real soft. I got this in a trade so I'm not 100% sure of the species but I think it will look good once finished. Just to figure out what to make. Lol. So y'all are thinking more along the lines of redwood?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2014)

It could be fir I'm not saying it isn't. It's just that I've just never seen fir that looked like that but I have several redwood blanks that look exactly like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2014)

It is pretty regardless of what it is but I'd have to suggest stabilizing it first. I've been working with Hemlock (another softer tree) and that makes a world of difference!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have seen fir that looked like that but it is a little on the red side for fir. Fir will smell like pitch when cut or sanded. Also you will see more curly RW then DF. Some of the culy DF is really cool to look at though- the grain really stands out. I will try to dig up a pic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2014)

Ha I have lots of " who knows what it is" wood. I'll turn all of it. Even my PINE and OAK.


----------

